# Xbox 360 tops charts as US game sales drop 1% in July - NPD



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Microsoft's console beats Wii and DS during virtually flat month; NCAA Football 11, Crackdown 2, Super Mario Galaxy 2 head up software top 10. 










Many analysts predicting another steep decline in July US game industry sales got a pleasant surprise today, when NPD reported that revenues were virtually flat year-over-year. For the period running from July 4 to July 31, combined US sales of non-PC game software, hardware, and accessories sank just 1 percent to $846.5 million. 

 The new slimline Xbox 360 is outshining its bigger brother at retail.


The most robust sector was hardware, which actually saw a 12 percent increase versus the same reporting period last year, with a total of $313.8 million worth of consoles and handhelds sold. Unlike virtually every other month since Halo 3 launched in September 2007, the Xbox 360 was the top-selling platform, with 443,500 units sold. 

The introduction of the slimline Xbox 360--and the discounting of the older 360 models by $50--was a major factor in its sales surge, allowing it to beat the DS's 398,400-unit haul and the Wii's 253,900-unit total. In fourth was the PlayStation 3 with 214,500 units, followed by the PSP with just 84,000 units.

Meanwhile, software sales were down 8 percent to $403.3 million for July. NPD's top 10 was dominated by Electronic Arts' NCAA Football 11, which took first place on the 360 with 368,000 units and second on the PS3 with 298,800 units. The 360-exclusive Crackdown 2 came in third with 208,800 units, followed by returning Wii favorite Super Mario Galaxy 2 with 193,000 units. Rounding out the top five was Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4 with 141,700 units. 

 EA's NCAA Football 11 was the top scorer in July.


NPD no longer provides figures for the bottom half of its monthly top 10 chart, but the 360 edition of Red Dead Redemption managed to lasso sixth place, followed by the Wii iteration of Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4. In seventh was Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies (DS), followed by New Super Mario Bros. Wii and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 for the 360.

* XXXX 2010 US GAME SALES*

*OVERALL DOLLAR SALES*
Games: $$846.5 million (-1%)
Hardware: $313.8 million (+12%)
Software: $403.3 million (-8%)
Accessories: $129.3 million (-2%)

*HARDWARE SALES*
Xbox 360: 443,500
DS: 398,400
Wii: 253,900
PlayStation 3: 214,500
PSP: 84,000 

*TOP 10 GAMES (by SKU) *
Title / Platform / Publisher / Release Date / Units sold
1. NCAA Football 11 / 360 / Electronic Arts / July-10 / 368,000
2. NCAA Football 11 / PS3/ Electronic Arts / July-10 / 298,800
3. Crackdown 2 / 360 / Microsoft/ July-10 / 193,000 
4. Super Mario Galaxy 2 / Wii / Nintendo / May-10 / 193,000 
5. Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4 / DS / Warner Bros. / Jun-10 / 141,700
6. Red Dead Redemption / 360 / Take-Two / May-10 / 
7. Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4 / Wii / Warner Bros. / Jun-10 
8. Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies / DS / Square Enix / July-10 
9. New Super Mario Bros. Wii / Wii / Nintendo / Nov-09
10. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 / 360 / Activision / Nov-09

Source: The NPD Group


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

You know, console sales are all well and good, but I'd bet my right arm that if you discounted 360 owners replacing their older console for the new one, the story would be a much different one. This is probably a tactic of MS, and if anything it will probably help drive share prices up eh 

I might be cynical, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Your not cynical at all I was thinking the very same thing, but I'll take it a step further so that no one will think I'm biased let's take the Big 3 and start factoring in the trade-in factor, hardware failure which lead to repeat sales, and last but not least people returning a console for whatever reason. Then I think we can get a sense of the real numbers because I'm willing to bet my house that they don't remove a sale if the unit is returned. JMO


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I bet the figures are more out this gen that they have ever been. Iv never known it be so bad with failures and sku updates.


----------

